# mr whiskers?



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on the Mr. whiskers catfish tournament at mosquito this year?


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

from what I know its july 26-27 sign in is at 4pm at the causeway


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks, you're right. I called causeway bait shop today. This will be my 4th year. Its tough staying out all night but once a year is worth it


----------

